# A Good Deal



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Just picked up 60 rabbits for FREE 

A local raw supplier phoned me up and asked if I wanted them. My freezers are now full


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

I forgot people feed their dogs bunnies ☹… but I hope your pups enjoy 😅😂


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Baileyshuman said:


> I forgot people feed their dogs bunnies ☹… but I hope your pups enjoy 😅😂


If I told you they were pretend bunnies from a pretend bunny farm, would that help?

That is what my mother used to tell me when I was a child, so that I would eat meat


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

pretend bunnies from a pretend bunny farm - that definitely helps 😂


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Gwyllgi said:


> Just picked up 60 rabbits for FREE
> 
> A local raw supplier phoned me up and asked if I wanted them. My freezers are now full


OH WOW!!!! That was an offer you simply couldn't pass up!!! We are still debating whether to try raise our own for Ilita. Meanwhile, we have to rely on volunteer visitors.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Originally, I was only going to take 30 but when I got there, I decided to take more because if no one wanted them, they were getting dumped.

I was praying on the way home, that I would be able to fit them all in the freezer. Luckily they all went in, plus I have an extra small freezer for overflow.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I've been cooking Nitro a duck each week, we used to have pet ducks.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Dunkirk said:


> I've been cooking Nitro a duck each week, we used to have pet ducks.


Just out of curiosity, why are you cooking it?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

He has a 'delicate/sensitive' digestive tract due to several factors, and he prefers it cooked. He refused the raw duck neck.


----------

